# Another Possible Buy - QH Mare



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking at another mare on Saturday. She is a registered Quarter Horse sired by Custom Crome. She is 13, 16.1, bred by her owners, has done beginner lessons, trained English/Western. She has a four year old foal who is still on property. Two of her half siblings (out of the same dam) have competed in low-level events.

I'd be looking to do very low-level eventing (as in Entry Level), hunter paces, trails, and would like to try my hand at reining. I know she is quite downhill and heavy on the forehand, which worries me, but I'm really not looking to do anything really strenuous. Any other thoughts? Also, if you didn't realize, she was about to pop in the tackless pictures, she's not obese or wormy. Should be obvious, but my half-asleep best friend freaked out this morning and thought she was going to founder any minute when I showed her those pictures :lol::lol:

Video: https://www.dropbox.com/s/icz6cc7fj7tfvzg/2013-03-10 14.03.51.mov


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not sure about this... but the fact that her hip is so far in front of the croup, it make it very difficult for her to use her hind end, and in every picture here she's clearly dragging her hind feet quite a lot. 

I would be worried about long term soundness issues with this horse.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you, if I like her I will be getting an extensive PPE done and will express those concerns to my vet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

any chance you could post a video? to see if the foot dragging is real dragging or just a split second in time that is not real draaaaging.
I like her. she is a tiny bit "goose rumped", but at least her pelvis isnt' rotated forward, as are many brood mares.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

OH the video link doesn't work. Does this?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0k5134na59cw6cx/2013-03-10 14.03.51.mov


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Any more thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

Her top line is not the best, she has a very bad goose rump and looks to have a small roach in her back, but I can only see it in the tackless pictures. As you said, she's incredibly downhill and I'm not liking the balance of neck length to back length. Her back is too long and I'd like it to be a little shorter. Her back pasterns slope pretty bad too- could be because they're fairly long. Her hip is funky as well, I can't see her getting much reach with that. 

Overall, not exactly a mare I'd look at to compete on or do anything work related on. Maybe a good trail horse or flatwork / low level kind of things.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks very out of shape to me o.o But maybe I'm the only one, and am just crazy.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't really see her as being an eventer but she looks like she would make a lovely pleasure horse. I wasn't too impressed with the first photos, but she looks lovely under saddle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Despite her faults, I think once she's in consistent conditioning she'll be a lot more athletic. But she appears super fat..


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

She was pregnant in first two pics. Initially I thought overweight too but when I went back, the opening post says she was pregnant.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pregnant in first two photos. She has pretty upright front pasterns. She is a bit sickle hocked I think but hard to tell in these photos. She is limited in her front end reach and it will be difficult to get her to do well in the dressage phase of eventing as it will be difficult to get her working off her back end. She is going to hang her knees over fences I think and that is very dangerous in eventing horses.. 

From these photos I would have to see this horse in person. Yes she is goose rumped. 

The video takes me in a loop to the horse forum.. not to any video.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Let me try the video again . . . If this doesn't work, does anyone familiar with Dropbox know how to paste videos without getting a loop?

https://db.tt/ywXqcNW6

And thank you again for all of your input!


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I think she'd make a cute horse if you want to stick to flatwork and maybe very low level dressage. As long as a vet declared her sound and thought she'd stay that way. She seems to be dragging those hind feet in the video. 

I'll say one thing, she is a fricken saint for letting that lady haul and saw on her mouth that way! Poor horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

TessaMay said:


> I'll say one thing, she is a fricken saint for letting that lady haul and saw on her mouth that way! Poor horse.


Disgusting isn't it? 

I agree though, she looks pretty nice. My boy is dragging his toes right now too. For him he does have some stifle stiffness but mainly it's him being lazy. When we ask for more impulsion, he lifts them up fine. 

I'm not sure if it's her confo holding her back or just a condition thing.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Agreed with the hauling on her mouth . . . Eek!

Could some of the issue with her impulsion be that she has been used mostly for beginner lessons, and so has not been really asked for it? I know my trainer's school horse gets very lazy about moving out when he's just had kids ride him for a few months.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I've known horses who are that way as well, but with her other conformational issues I would want to be extra careful to rule out other causes.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I think I'm going to be looking at a different horse Saturday instead of her, actually. He's a really cute (massive!) 17.3 OTTB gelding that I can do a full month trial with. I'm taking my trainer with me. Should be interesting!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I am not liking her front pasterns. Depending upon how high you want to jump they may cause soundness issues down the road. Also, part of eventing is dressage (something a lot of people seem to forget, haha) being downhill she is going to have a harder time getting her front end elevated and her back end under herself. I have never evented, only shown dressage, so I don't know how that would effect your scores. My draft cross mare is butt high, but she is 5, and may still grow (hoping and praying). Even at Intro level last year judges were making note of the fact that she is downhill. We are going to have to work that much harder to get her look like she is moving in an uphill way. Thankfully she naturally wants to bring her big butt under herself, and lifts her back. 

Personally, I would pass on this one. Unless there is something about her personality that makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside, nothing about her screams eventer to me, even at the low levels.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I've decided to pass on this mare and the gelding I was going to look at. There seems to be A LOT of possible drama with the gelding's owner, and I have no interest in dealing with that.

But I may be looking at this girl! 8 year old Belgian/Paint cross, was a PMU foal. I've been eying her for a very long time, but she was only for lease. I spoke to the owner and she said that she would be willing to sell


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Instead of posting yet another thread, anyone want to have a go at the mare I'm looking at? We've had to push it back to next weekend as her owner is working the Super Bowl. Interestingly enough and to my surprise, this mare is actually across the street from where I currently board! And when I mean across the street I mean _actually across the street_.

I know she has a massive head and a thick neck, but is there anything else? And I'm sorry, these were the only pictures I have.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

I know next to nothing about conformation, but I really like her. She looks solid.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I think she is interesting! I actually really like the looks of this one, def an improvement over the first horse. 

She's obviously some kind of draft or draft cross; nice thick bones and good solid base. I love that her neck is set so high- usually drafts tend to have a low neck set. I would like to see a little more of a hind end end for her size, but what she has looks powerful and well muscled. 

A bit hard to judge her conformation by these pics, but her should seems decent- she'll never be able to get that nice clean jumper look though, her front legs just dont have the room. 

Other than that, test her out! Her general demeanor kind of hints that she won't be the most forward horse, but who knows, these could be misleading pics


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep, she's a Belgian/Paint (both parents apparently registered) cross, she was a PMU foal raised by Rutgers University  I'm vey excited to try her! I'd be leasing her for a month just to see how I like her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I really like her


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

thats the worst hind end I EVER SAW


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

. . . On the horse I just posted or the QH?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

OliviaMyee said:


> thats the worst hind end I EVER SAW


Wow, not very mature... 

I really like this draft mare, but then again I am a little biased. She and my mare are built a lot alike. Hard to critique much from these angles, she looks like she may be a little butt high. Very common in drafts and draft crosses. It can make it harder for them to lift their front end for dressage and jumping (though this mare doesn't seem to have much of problem jumping). It can also make saddle fitting a little more difficult. Also, if you buy her remember you are likely going to have to invest in larger tack right away. Saddles for the extra wide types can be harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

The new horse looks a little back at the knee in the third picture, but she's pretty nice otherwise.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

I really like the draft cross. Looks solid to me.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's lovely, just man... if her neck were a little bit longer then I'd like her even more.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like her quite a lot. She comes by the big head and thick neck honestly, both my draft crosses are that way too, but her's isn't so big that it's ugly.

She looks to have nice solid build with enough bone to support her mass. She might be a touch back at the knee...or it could just be the angle of the pictures combined with the markings on her legs, I'm not sure.

She appears to be a cute little jumper, she's got a good shoulder so that's allowing her to pick her legs up and not hang her knees going over the jumps.

She's long through the back/body, which is also pretty typical of draft crosses. Combine that with her being front heavy, she may have trouble collecting and getting off the forehand, but she appears athletic so I'm sure she could do it with some conditioning.

Go and give her a shot and bring us more pictures, mmkay?? :wink:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I really like the draft cross, but then again I'm biased and always like cute drafty horses :lol:

She definitely has a large head and neck, but they don't make her ugly at all. Like others have said, she's front end heavy, so she could have difficulty collecting.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks again guys! I'm going to see her Wednesday morning if we aren't trapped by snow. Wish us luck?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

You bet! She looks like a cute patootie to me.


----------



## CrispThePony (Feb 3, 2014)

I think she has potential but is lacking muscle tone and will need some TLC to get her into a nice shape, but I think if you can ride well then she will be a great horse!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She looks very long to me... But I like her big head xD Let us know how it goes!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

an honest comment is not immature. The mare does appear to have weak hind end in the pics supplied. Better pics for a critique are needed.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

stevenson said:


> an honest comment is not immature. The mare does appear to have weak hind end in the pics supplied. Better pics for a critique are needed.


I don't want to derail my own thread, and not necessarily saying that OliviaMyee's comment was was immature, but a comment can most certainly be both true and rude. :wink:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If you cover up her big head and neck, her hind end doesn't look that bad. It fits the rest of her body, just not her head/neck. With some additional muscle building I think it will look just fine. :wink:


----------

